# Private Investigation Needed



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Guys!

I had a few laughs while reading the "window tinting" thread in this forum http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?p=80980#post80980
and it's obvious to me that you guys don't have much respect for private investigators.

The only decent one I knew was a guy who used to be a cop but he's been gone for years now.

I'm writing to ask what you'd recommend that a citizen like me can do in order to conduct a thorough background check on some physicians in Massachusetts. They're applicants for a position with a non-profit organization in Massachusetts and they've been a little vague when asked why they decided to leave the practice of medicine. I think the best thing to do would be to look into their backgrounds thoroughly, because there's something fishy about them, in the opinion of several of us who work with the non-profit.

Records available through the Board of Registration in Medicine go back only ten years, and the applicants are old enough to have been in trouble long ago, i.e., more than ten years ago, and still have time to salvage a career.

My question: are any of you guys in business to do private investigations of this type for average citizens like me?

If you have any suggestions would you please either post them here or send a private message to me?

Thanks very much.

P.S. I love the sarcasm around here, but I'd love some helpful info, too! Thank you!!


----------

